# Baby bunnies



## Wendy (Jul 17, 2011)

My hubby found these little cuties in our yard tonight. There Mama had them in the side yard that our dog uses for doing his business.  They are in a soft nest made from her fur. I have no idea why she chose this spot as it is not hidden, plus Felix uses it a few times each day. Jack Russell Terriers are known to love killing small animals and it is a wonder that he hasn't found them yet. We barricaded it off so that he can't use his potty area until the babies are grown and gone. 

The babies weren't scared of us at all. One even started going to Steve before turning back to the nest.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2011)

SNAKE FOOD:evil:



Sorry Wendy. I used to work in a herpetarium and sometimes can't control my python feeding urges!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh my Rick...:rollhappy::rollhappy:

Very cute little creatures..!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 18, 2011)

They are cute, you might be protecting them from your dog but are you making it easier for some other predator?


Rick said:


> SNAKE FOOD:evil:
> Sorry Wendy. I used to work in a herpetarium and sometimes can't control my python feeding urges!


:rollhappy: I was thinking hors d'oeuvres as my dogs are raw fed. 
I've had a couple of mama rabbits do the same thing...
they got smart ..... or.....
there's that survival of the fittest in the animal world!


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2011)

Rabbit is quite 'gamy', how were the bunnies? :evil:


----------



## Shiva (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys! Found a great spot to reproduce...


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 18, 2011)

Real cute! Two years ago the University had hundreds of them just foraging on the grass! 

Paphman910


----------



## koshki (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll admit, they are adorable...but in my neighborhood, I'm wishing the coyotes would come back. My garden is suffering from too many wabbits. Wabbit season, duck season, wabbit season!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 18, 2011)

I would never waste good rabbit on a snake.....


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick said:


> SNAKE FOOD:evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Wendy. I used to work in a herpetarium and sometimes can't control my python feeding urges!



You are bad Rick! Well snake meat is very tasty if prepared well.  The bunnies are so cute.

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 19, 2011)

Very cute until they start eating everything in your garden.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Very cute until they start eating everything in your garden.


Very true! I had to put up a rabbit fence, in addition to the deer fence, around my garden a couple years ago for that very reason!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 20, 2011)

Nah......snake meat is stringy and dull. Rabbit is sweet and succulent!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 20, 2011)

:rollhappy: all this talk of snakes & eating made me think ...
I have a decent population of garter snakes, one is huge and here I was giving the dumb bunnies credit for getting smart!  I'm sure the snakes agree with Eric!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Bunnies*

Too Cute!
I had a Dwarf Holland Lop Ear Rabbit for 9 and half years. He was a sweet critter...very high maintance...strictly indoors away from snakes and hungry humans


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> Too Cute!
> I *had* a Dwarf Holland Lop Ear Rabbit for 9 and half years. He was a sweet critter...


and almost didn't need any barbeque sauce! oke::evil:


----------



## Wendy (Jul 24, 2011)

The bunnies have moved on. The night we discovered them Mommy moved them just around the corner under the deck. That made me happy as they were safe from the dog and out of the weather. I haven't seen them in a few days and the lack of body parts is a dead giveaway that Felix didn't get them. He's a morbid creature...I've seen what he does to mice he catches in the yard. 

I don't have a veggie garden and my flower garden is pathetic at best so I had no problem with them living here. Besides, what few flowers we do have are long dried up with the drought we're having. Even our raspberry canes are producing small, shriveled fruit.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2011)

I only see one bunny around here lately. It hasn't caused any problems (the veggie garden is fenced off), but then there are the deer!


----------

